# Fichiers PDF d'iPad vers iMac



## Jean40 (10 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Je sais que j'ai déjà posé cette question mais je ne parviens pas à trouver la bonne réponse.
Je souhaite transférer des fichiers PDF (revues, divers documents) téléchargés sur mon iPad (iBooks) vers mon iMac (dans iBooks également). En passant vers iTunes, je n'y arrive pas (seuls les livres apparaissent). En effectuant une synchronisation des contenus, je crains de voir disparaître ces fichiers PDF puisque la synchronisation s'effectue iMac-iPad. iStonsoft, téléchargé en version d'essai, ne me paraît pas répondre à ma demande.
Que faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

En attendant des jours meilleurs (où iBooks iOS se synchronisera avec iBooks Mac via iCloud), le plus simple pour échanger des fichiers entre Mac et iDevice est de passer par Dropbox.

Depuis l'application iBooks iOS tu envoies tes fichiers PDF dans l'application Dropbox iOS et tu les retrouveras dans ton Dropbox sur le Mac.

Pour utiliser Dropbox, il faut créer un compte (si on en n'a pas) et installer l'application Dropbox pour Mac (et Dropbox iOS pour les échanges de fichiers entre Mac et Device).


----------



## Jean40 (10 Mai 2015)

Merci !


----------



## les_innommables66 (10 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Tu peux aussi passer par iBooks (et iTunes avant Mavericks) :
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202075

Extrait :
_When you use iBooks to open a PDF, iBooks will automatically save a copy of it to your iBooks PDF shelf. These PDFs will sync to your iTunes Book Library (or iBooks, in OS X Mavericks or later) the next time you sync your device with iTunes._

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## lineakd (10 Mai 2015)

@Jean40, sinon le "transfert des achats".


----------



## USB09 (12 Mai 2015)

En principe iTune synchronise tout le contenu d'ibook ( c'est assez embêtant) donc vous devriez retrouver vos pdf dans votre bibliothèque. Pour ma part j'utilise un gestionnaire de fichier plutôt qu' iBook.


----------

